# Select Menü öffnet sich im IE aber in anderen Browsern nicht?



## son gohan (12. März 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes Menü öffnet sich komischerweise nur im IE, wenn ich es im Mozilla, Netscape oder Opera teste öffnet es sich nicht:


```
<form method="get" action="linkweiterleitung.php">
<select name="select" onChange="self.location.href=this.value" onfocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()">
<option value="#">zz</option>
<option value="#">tt</option>
<option value="#">zz</option>
<option value="#">tt</option>
</select><input class="inp1" type="submit" name="follow" value="Go">
</form>
```
 
folgender PHP Code soll eigentlich dazu dienen, das jemand auch bei abgeschalteten Javascript die Linkliste benutzen kann.


```
<?
if (isset($_GET['select'])) {
	header("Location: ".$_GET['select']);
}
?>
```
 
?


----------



## Maik (13. März 2005)

Entferne den Event-Handler *onfocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()"* aus dem select-TAG, der 'blockiert' nämlich die Auswahlliste in den, von dir genannten, Browsers  ;-] 


Anmerkung: Hast du eigentlich nicht bemerkt, dass trotz der Script-Funktion *this.blur()* die IE-typische gepunktete Umrandung um die Einträge erhalten bleibt und die anderen Browsers diese Art der Markierung für diese Einträge eh nicht kennen / verwenden   


[ editpost ]

Tipp: Das Script lässt sich auf Text- u. Grafik-Links, verweis-sensitive Grafiken (ImageMaps) und Klick-Buttons ( <input type="button"> ) anwenden.

HTML-Code:

```
<a href="#" onfocus="this.blur()">text-link</a>

<a href="#" onfocus="this.blur()"><img src="grafik.png" border="0"></a>

<img src="imgMap.png" border="0" usemap="#Map">
<map name="Map">
<area href="#" onfocus="this.blur()" shape="rect" coords="0,16,100,32">
<area href="#" onfocus="this.blur()" shape="rect" coords="0,36,100,52">
<area href="#" onfocus="this.blur()" shape="rect" coords="0,56,100,72">
</map>

<form>
<input type="button" value="submit" onfocus="this.blur()">
</form>
```

greez, maik.l


----------



## son gohan (14. März 2005)

Ja, hei, danke schön, jetzt gehts wieder.


----------

